# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  for IV

## MIke R

as a property owner and potential resident..this should be of interst to you...this is my former boss...an evil corrupt and clueless woman who we had to pay 200 grand just to go away and never come back......looks like the USVI people are on to her however and are going to get rid of her even before they hire her...it  goes to vote next week

http://www.summitdaily.com/apps/pbcs...D=200771011012

----------


## Island Visitor

Merci Miker.

Were I to raise a family in the usvi at this time, I'm thinking private school.

----------


## goldold25

After reading the article she's most likely headed for an appointment in the Bush administration next.  Sounds like a good fit.

----------

